# Parts for SEITZ windows S3 and S4



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

Under this link you can find a listing of spare parts, but in...german:

http://www.frankana.de/html/frankana/data/29_37.pdf

for info,

duc ( leduc )


----------

